# how much birds?



## Vladik (Mar 25, 2011)

how much homers can i keep in a 3 feet L 3 feet W by 2'6" H kit box? the roof extends to 3 feet.

i added a pic to get a better understanding


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

what type do you want?


I see it now .. yeah i would say maybe 2 pair ... so 4 birds ... but then you cant have baby's ...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

No more than 4 1/2 birds, although 2 would be best.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

Charis said:


> No more than 4 1/2 birds, although 2 would be best.


hummm never seen a 1/2 pigeon still alive ....


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

lol tylerbro, im guessing for flying, if so then i would add more then 4 as long as they're enough perch i wouldnt do above 8 birds with 5 perches on each side walls no perches on back wall n none on the front obviously. nice kitbox btw i saw ur video on youtube the box is awesome.


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

what type of paint or paints did u use vladik?


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

yeah if you fly then i would do about 6 max .. ill have to find you on youtube .. LINK??


----------



## Vladik (Mar 25, 2011)

TylerBro said:


> yeah if you fly then i would do about 6 max .. ill have to find you on youtube .. LINK??


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4LK6R4AOgs


----------



## Vladik (Mar 25, 2011)

polo963 said:


> lol tylerbro, im guessing for flying, if so then i would add more then 4 as long as they're enough perch i wouldnt do above 8 birds with 5 perches on each side walls no perches on back wall n none on the front obviously. nice kitbox btw i saw ur video on youtube the box is awesome.


thanks i was gonna put iranians in it, but it has to go cuz things did not work out with my birds


----------



## Vladik (Mar 25, 2011)

polo963 said:


> what type of paint or paints did u use vladik?


dad gave me some special paint for like outdoor uses, that way the wood wont rot as fast... it has been standing out in the rain for like maybe a half a year and no sign of rotting anywhere


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

yea that is small 4 birds at best , 6 your pushing it


----------



## Cgosch (Jul 31, 2011)

I really like that kit box. It looks cool!


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Despite the accepted "rule" of two square feet of floor space per bird, that kitbox can hold more birds. I assume you are keeping something like rollers or tumblers. A 3' x 3' kit box is designed to hold an entire kit (21 birds) of rollers. I assume it was designed with nine 12" by 12" box perches on each side and the back.

My mentor, when I first started keeping pigeons, kept flying kits of Birmingham Rollers in similar kitboxes to yours. He has been keeping pigeons for fifty years, and has many healthy and happy birds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Vladik said:


> how much homers can i keep in a 3 feet L 3 feet W by 2'6" H kit box? the roof extends to 3 feet.
> 
> i added a pic to get a better understanding


Because homing pigeons are a good size bird and they are very active birds because they can fly from long distances under stress they need as much room as you can give them. I would not put more than 4 homing pigeons in there, so you will have use fake eggs..or build another breeding loft if you want to let them hatch their real eggs.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> Because homing pigeons are a good size bird and they are very active birds because they can fly from long distances under stress they need as much room as you can give them. I would not put more than 4 homing pigeons in there, so you will have use fake eggs..or build another breeding loft if you want to let them hatch their real eggs.


What she said. 

I only read the title when I posted my comment above, so didn't realize you wanted to put Homers in there. I wouldn't put more than four in there. They definitely have different space requirements than rollers or some other birds.


----------

